# Wooden Camp Chair



## Nicodemus

Here ya go Andy, hope this helps.

Most folks make these out of 2X8 or 2X10 pine boards, but bein` stubborn, I wanted a slim graceful lookin` chair. I made it out of a 1X8 red oak board. Pay very careful attention to the support braces on the back section of the chair. Those pieces are the trimmins` from the board trimmins`, and they are held on with wood glue and brass screws. 

This is the second chair I made. The first one, I didn`t add these re-enforcements. When I finished it, I admired it it for a minute and then set down in it. I only weigh 175 pounds, but that chair broke and deposited me flat on my back before I could even think about it. Re-enforcements are important!! 

A word of advice learned the hard way-these chairs are very comfortable to set in, especially when you have a deerskin or coyote skin to lay across it. But, do not go to sleep in it. When you set in one of these, you kinda balance yourself in em. Just as sure as you go to sleep, especially at a rondyvoo, everyone will gather around and wait for you to tip over, and you surely will. Great entertainment for everybody but you. trust me on this!!


----------



## Greg Tench

Thats pretty neat Nic.


----------



## Milkman

good looking chair Nick,
Is there a 300 lb model?




Now, 

What is that ugly looking blue thing behind the chair.

Maybe if it had one of these..........


----------



## Nicodemus

BLUE????????? That`s GREEN!!!! Me an ol` Green have a LOOOOONG history between us!!      12 and 1\2 years old and still goin` strong!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Oh yea, you "heavyweights" might want to use a 2X!!!  

You can modify the measurements to fit you better. Ain`t nothin` set in stone on primitive stuff and gear.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

Man, Hope my wife don't see those things or she will have me
decorating the whole yard with em !!!!!

Seriously, thanks for the pics and plans...Gonna make me one....


----------



## Nugefan

Thank ya fer postin' it .....

all I got to plant my fanny on is the cedar stool ya saw at the event with the scouts at Dixie campgrounds ....

It sit's just right fer knappin' but ain't got a back to lean on ....


----------



## Creek_Addict

that's pretty neat...may have to try it.


----------



## rip18

Neat chair!

One of my old bosses brought a couple of similar chairs back from Africa.  Instead of a slot in the middle, they had a half-slots coming in from the side of both boards.  The boards were about 10-13" wide and almost 2 inches thick (they sure weren't light).  They were also out of some kind of African hardwood.  I was at a peak weight of 250 lbs, and they held me just fine.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Thanks Nic for giveing the measurments,  
I've see em at different ronde's but never did get the
measurments.
Going to make a couple for camping.

BCW


----------



## dutchman

Nick, I have a question.

Would there be any need to add the braces on the back if you used 2x?


----------



## Nicodemus

Naw Gene, a 2X is plenty strong enough without the bracin`. A 1X ain`t though!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

saw one of those a guy from Mass. had at his camp at a Traditonal Archery shoot up in Maine several years ago, neat chair for sure, i would need a 2 x 12 for sure


----------



## dutchman

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> saw one of those a guy from Mass. had at his camp at a Traditonal Archery shoot up in Maine several years ago, neat chair for sure, i would need a 2 x 12 for sure



Me, too!


----------

